# My CP Bog Containers



## TADD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,
One of my current fascinations is carnivorous plants mainly outdoor temperate plants. I have recently started growing them as in this year and enjoy them profusely. I like the fact that they can be grown outdoors in full sun also. I grow these plants in containers that have drainage holes on the side of the bog as not to flood it, and In canadian Peat moss with sand and some perilite mixed in. The sun wasn't up yet, so I apologize for the pics.

The Bins....










My pot of flava (still needs a big cleanup for winter).... (For Heather) 





Some other plant shots....


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2008)

Hmmm, so you've left them in pots for the most part. Interesting. Nice Stelis odorata too! We have them growing native around my pond. 

I really don't have the sun, at least, not right now. So, I'm torn about what to do!


----------



## Candace (Oct 12, 2008)

Do you water them all with R.O. water? I used to have a bunch, but I'd forget to water them. They didn't like that.

Cool set-up.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 12, 2008)

Love 'em! I'll have to try again, what's another addiction!


----------



## nikv (Oct 12, 2008)

Wickedly cool!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2008)

Heather said:


> Nice Stelis odorata too! We have them growing native around my pond.



Stelis??? Looks like a Spiranthes to me. I don't know the species, but could very well be odorata. Hopefully not dug from the wild, though.



> I really don't have the sun, at least, not right now. So, I'm torn about what to do!



You might have to grow them under lights for now.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 12, 2008)

Exciting!!! Very well arranged and beautifully grown!!! COngrats...


----------



## TADD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Hopefully not dug from the wild, though.



Pretty big statement there Kevin... Defintiely not dug up from the wild, I have several of these from UNCC, a few liatris, caliopogons, pogonias, and all of my carnivorous are from division or seed. No wild collected plants..


Thanks for the comments, my plants do not get quite enough sun as they need there should be alot more red in some of these. I water with my city water as it is relatively safe. I know some city water is bad, but if UNCC uses it, and grows amazing plants, I figure it can't be half bad... 

It is actually time for me to pull out another of my purple bins and fill it up with peat and sand start a third one. My wife is gonna shoot me....

You could buy a big 16 inch garden bowl, and fill it with peat and put them in there. They would do well, just give it some extra mulch this winter. 

My flava has put out it's winter leaves called phylodia, this time of year flavas are not very pretty, usually he first flower up in the spring though. Leucophyllas on the other hand are just now becoming super pretty.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nice collection. Was the Spiranthes labeled as cernua or odorata?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2008)

TADD said:


> Pretty big statement there Kevin... Defintiely not dug up from the wild, I have several of these from UNCC, a few liatris, caliopogons, pogonias, and all of my carnivorous are from division or seed. No wild collected plants..



I wasn't accusing. I don't know you, or your principles, but whenever I see a native orchid in someone's collection, there is usually a high probability that it originally came from the wild, and I sometimes comment on it. Good to hear yours didn't.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wonderful sarracenias... I want...:drool:


----------



## TADD (Oct 13, 2008)

Kevin said:


> I wasn't accusing. I don't know you, or your principles, but whenever I see a native orchid in someone's collection, there is usually a high probability that it originally came from the wild, and I sometimes comment on it. Good to hear yours didn't.



I didn't assume your remark was accusatory, just a very obtuse thing to say to someone you don't really know. The more I think about it I honestly cannot declare that this plant is not origianlly from nature, I only know that Dr. Mellichamp at UNCC was selling pieces of these from his collection at UNCC. Being a preservation garden I hope to assume that his plants have come from many of the large scale vendors that he normally orders from. Such as Agristar. 

Kentuckiense the spiranthes is labeled as spiranthes cernua var. odorata. 
I believe from my reading and research odorata is a variety? I could be wrong.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 13, 2008)

TADD said:


> Kentuckiense the spiranthes is labeled as spiranthes cernua var. odorata.
> I believe from my reading and research odorata is a variety? I could be wrong.



Cool, whichever works. I just wanted to know so I could see what odorata looks like.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2008)

TADD said:


> I didn't assume your remark was accusatory, just a very obtuse thing to say to someone you don't really know.



Um...okay, if that's what you think. People need to speak up, though, about these issues, or it will be assumed that it is okay to dig plants from the wild. Perhaps I should have re-worded my comment.


----------



## TADD (Oct 13, 2008)

I can get a better picture tomorrow Kentuckiense.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2008)

How do you figure NC is termperate? Seems to be a warm area IMO! oke:
Anyway, thanx for posting, we need to see some more!


----------

